# Castle 11/5/12



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

"Shiny"

This was an awesome episode and they must have had a lot of fun making it!

Three minutes in, already 4 Firefly references and many other nods to sci-fi shows.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

It was a hoot! So much fun.

Castle: "Look at my life... My dreams come true."


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I actually went back and reran the line where he says "shiny" 3 times to make sure I heard it right.

And Shatner singing at the end.

Oh my! It reminded me of the Halloween episode a couple years back.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

Best episode in a while.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

It was just OK for me. Oh, sure, I enjoyed the Jonathan Frakes cameo and the Firefly references... but in the end, it was a little too cheesy.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

LoadStar said:


> ...but in the end, it was a little too cheesy.


Yes. Especially having the murder weapon be a real, hand-held "laser blaster", and firing it leaves a residue on your hand. Sheesh!


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> It was just OK for me. Oh, sure, I enjoyed the Jonathan Frakes cameo and the Firefly references... but in the end, it was a little too cheesy.


Where was Jonathan Frakes? And why do you hate Agatha Christie?


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Polcamilla said:


> Where was Jonathan Frakes?


Very beginning, after the opening. Castle's number one fan. "How far they fall."

He also directed this episode.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

JETarpon said:


> He also directed this episode.


THAT part, I knew.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Polcamilla said:


> Where was Jonathan Frakes? And why do you hate Agatha Christie?


I don't follow your second question.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> I don't follow your second question.


The end where they lead everyone to the bridge and pontificated on their reasons for wanting her dead before revealing the true killer was the classic closed-room Agatha Christie device, although I always tend to thinks of the first Thin Man movie, which is Dashiel Hammett and where...



Spoiler



...In one of the cheesiest murder mystery reveals ever, Jimmy Stewart did it!



Seriously, if you have 't seen it, watch the movie instead of clicking the spoiler tag. The surprise is a cinematic experience like no other.


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

Polcamilla said:


> The end where they lead everyone to the bridge and pontificated on their reasons for wanting her dead before revealing the true killer was the classic closed-room Agatha Christie device, although I always tend to thinks of the first Thin Man movie, which is Dashiel Hammett and where...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually that was After The Thin Man, the second movie.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Honora said:


> Actually that was After The Thin Man, the second movie.


Oh....right. I can't tell them apart very well, except the one with the baby and the one with Al from Quantum Leap (and I can't remember the mystery in either one).


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

No love for Armin Shimerman? 

Fillion's Patrick Stewart imitation was pretty funny, too.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Oh, how I always wanted to BE Nora Charles!! Love!


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Paraphrasing:

"Nebula 9? It was canceled over a decade ago after 12 episodes, which was 12 episodes too many.
It wasn't even good like Battlestar or that Josh Whedon show."

The bad guys on Nebula 9 were Creavers.

I tried to pay more attention during the Con sequences to see if there were anymore references, but didn't see any.


phox


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I was hoping to see someone at the con dressed like Captain Hammer but didn't spot one.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Polcamilla said:


> Where was Jonathan Frakes?





JETarpon said:


> Very beginning, after the opening. Castle's number one fan. "How far they fall."


I watched that scene twice so I could hear what Castle said as the fan walked away, and I _still_ didn't even recognize Frakes. Now I have to watch it again.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> I watched that scene twice so I could hear what Castle said as the fan walked away, and I _still_ didn't even recognize Frakes. Now I have to watch it again.


I didn't, either...he must have really gotten old or something.

I figured it was another one of those mystery writers who keep showing up and I don't recognize...


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> I watched that scene twice so I could hear what Castle said as the fan walked away, and I _still_ didn't even recognize Frakes. Now I have to watch it again.


I was looking at my yarn (see the Revolvolution thread).


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> I watched that scene twice so I could hear what Castle said as the fan walked away, and I _still_ didn't even recognize Frakes. Now I have to watch it again.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> I didn't, either...he must have really gotten old or something.
> 
> I figured it was another one of those mystery writers who keep showing up and I don't recognize...





Polcamilla said:


> I was looking at my yarn (see the Revolvolution thread).


Here you go.


----------



## Linnemir (Apr 7, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I didn't, either...he must have really gotten old or something.
> 
> I figured it was another one of those mystery writers who keep showing up and I don't recognize...


I also thought he was one of the mystery writers - but at second watch, yup, that was him. As to the age ... He's 60 now, so the grey beard is definitely earned!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Watching that video, I can see it now...I think it was the glasses that were throwing me off.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

betts4 said:


> Three minutes in, already 4 Firefly references and many other nods to sci-fi shows.


4? I have only watched part of this episode.. I only caught the "and the Joss Whedon show" one..


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

when he walked into the bridge with Beckett for the first time, they really showed him pulling on his jacket, I really thought it was gonna be a browncoat.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Watching that video, I can see it now...I think it was the glasses that were throwing me off.


Yup - I'm glad I read this thread.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

mattack said:


> 4? I have only watched part of this episode.. I only caught the "and the Joss Whedon show" one..


Well, when still at the table he said "shiny".


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

mattack said:


> 4? I have only watched part of this episode.. I only caught the "and the Joss Whedon show" one..


"Show that was cancelled over a decade ago" counts.

Creavers.

Shiny.

That's three.

phox


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Please...the highlight of this episode was Alexis in costume!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Thom said:


> Please...the highlight of this episode was Alexis in costume!


Which actually mirrors reality, as Molly Quinn is well known to attend Comic-Con in costume.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Thom said:


> Please...the highlight of this episode was Alexis in costume!


I share Castle's shock. I did not see those that coming.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> Which actually mirrors reality, as Molly Quinn is well known to attend Comic-Con in costume.


As Mal Reynolds one year.










I was searching for one of her in the costume from the episode and found this one. Cute.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

betts4 said:


> I was searching for one of her in the costume from the episode and found this one. Cute.


Is her costume from the show a REAL costume? For one thing she seemed....uh....lightly armed for an assassin.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Anyone catch him doing Shatner when he said "Laser gun". And was that Shatner "singing" at the end?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

wprager said:


> Anyone catch him doing Shatner when he said "Laser gun". And was that Shatner "singing" at the end?


Yes and yes.

He also did some Picard. (His Shatner was much better. Then again, low-hanging fruit...)


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yes and yes.
> 
> He also did some Picard. (His Shatner was much better. Then again, low-hanging fruit...)


I disagree.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, the Shatner was immediately obvious. The Picard I had to think about for a moment, and even then I wasn't entirely sure.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

JETarpon said:


> Very beginning, after the opening. Castle's number one fan. "How far they fall."
> 
> He also directed this episode.


I didn't recognize him but knew it had to be someone famous. I assumed another writer.



murgatroyd said:


> No love for Armin Shimerman?


I had to google a pic of him as a Ferengi to show my wife.



Thom said:


> Please...the highlight of this episode was Alexis in costume!


Holy Crap she has gotten hot this season!

BTW, LOVED the Shatner song at the end!


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn (Apr 26, 2003)




----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

From Tv.shark - molly quinn


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


>





betts4 said:


> From Tv.shark - molly quinn


Jeff_in_Bklyn wins!


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

We watched her grow UP!!!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, the Shatner was immediately obvious. The Picard I had to think about for a moment, and even then I wasn't entirely sure.


In a way, we're comparing apples and oranges.

The 'laser blaster' gag is really sort of generic Shatner. Anybody who has picked up on his odd speech pattern from the other Shatner-imitators would recognize it. It's immediately obvious because it's over-performed.

The second gag, on the other hand, is done in the Captain's chair on the spaceship set, and mentions the Enterprise by name. It's clearly supposed to be one of the captains of the Enterprise. Given the intonation pattern, the diction, the quality of the vowels, and the pose, it read more like Picard to me than Kirk, especially the way he says the name "Enterprise".

And let's not forget who was directing this episode. 

Really fun cameo by Frakes. I suppose he's had plenty of real-life fanboys to copy, so it's not much of a stretch to play one.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

The captions said something like "in a William Shatner voice".


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> We watched her grow UP!!!


And out.


----------



## chocophile (Dec 27, 2007)

JETarpon said:


> Very beginning, after the opening. Castle's number one fan. "How far they fall."
> 
> He also directed this episode.


I didn't see it when I watched. And I didn't pick up the "Number One" clue/reference until seeing it here. Duh...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I just had the random thought that Castle should dedicate his next book to Roy Montgomery.


----------



## twobluestripes (Oct 26, 2012)

I loved this episode. The mystery was worthless, but it was all about the sci-fi references and the overall Con parodies. I am not really familiar with any Star Trek or Battlestar stuff, but I finally watched Firefly this past summer and loved the jokes there.
I liked Beckett's secret fandom for the show too.
When Beckett said Alexis' costume was "not THAT bad", I was feeling for Castle, because yes, it was pretty bad. "Lightly armed for an assassin," so true!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

JYoung said:


> I just had the random thought that Castle should dedicate his next book to Roy Montgomery.


I think the last one, "Frozen Heat," the one that came out this last summer, was.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

mattack said:


> The captions said something like "in a William Shatner voice".


I believe its been established that captioners dont always have specific direction and that may be their personal opinion.

On the other hand we haven't had a good goth/gaunt debate for a while.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The Picard I had to think about for a moment, and even then I wasn't entirely sure.


Just to get another opinion -- I played back the line of dialog for my husband, and asked him "Which captain of the Enterprise is this?"

His answer: it's not just a Picard imitation -- he's quoting a line of dialog out of one of the episodes of ST:TNG. It's Picard from the bridge of the Enterprise C, the speech immediately before they go into battle, from "Yesterday's Enterprise" (Season 3, Episode 15).

Now it may not be a _good_ reading of that line, but that's where the line is from.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Ah, but I rarely watched TNG (and never enjoyed it). So I had to go purely by how good a Patrick Stewart imitation it was.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I didn't get that it was an actual line but there's no way that was supposed to be Shatner.  It was totally Picard.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

laria said:


> I didn't get that it was an actual line but there's no way that was supposed to be Shatner.  It was totally Picard.


Of course it was.

All I was saying is that his Shatner impression was better than his Picard impression.

Sheesh!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> All I was saying is that his Shatner impression was better than his Picard impression.


Neither were all that good. For his Kirk impression, all he got was the odd Shatner cadence, and for his Picard impression, all he got was Stewart's accent (well, that and the quote).


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I think the last one, "Frozen Heat," the one that came out this last summer, was.


I don't believe that's been mentioned in show though.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

JYoung said:


> I don't believe that's been mentioned in show though.


No, but I wouldn't expect it to be.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> No, but I wouldn't expect it to be.


Why not?
They usually talk about when Castle has a new book out.

Beckett: "It was nice of you to dedicate the book to Captain Montgomery".


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Incase you havent heard the science channel is showing all eposodes of Firefly this sunday starting at 7 am. It will also play the movie and have a round table discussion of the show. I had never watched it so I set it up to record all the shows. FOX still owns the rights to the show and refuses to let them do another movie.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Sweet. Recording set. Thanks!


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

murgatroyd said:


> No love for Armin Shimerman?


Oh yeah, I recognized him immediately. :up:


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

LOVE Armin! I was at a Buffy panel at DragonCon a couple of years ago. Everyone but he had backed out so he did it by himself. He was GREAT! He said he would answer any question. That was fun.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

even watching the vid in this thread i cannot belive that is will riker!

they cast the tv girls perfectly...

so how much would shatner charge to do an in person simulation like on this show...i couldnt even imagine


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

It's a pity the episode title did not get into the thread title for this week.

"The Final Frontier"


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

When I see "The Final Frontier," my first thought is "Mad About You"


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I have to say the show has gotten much better since the sexual tension has been resolved and the writers didn't get weird about it.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

BeanMeScot said:


> I have to say the show has gotten much better since the sexual tension has been resolved and the writers didn't get weird about it.


I think they've done a very good job with it.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

how are they gettting around the dating rule


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

The same way they get around every other rule. By ignoring it.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

newsposter said:


> how are they gettting around the dating rule


By not getting caught.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

I'm not entirely sure they're actually bound by the dating rule. Castle isn't actually working for the NYPD. At BEST he's a volunteer and I don't think his buddy, Mayor of Castle-New-York has left office yet. If he got barred from the station, he could just whine to his buddy to get put back (or get Beckett moved to a different precinct, I guess).


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

eddyj said:


> The same way they get around every other rule. By ignoring it.


i like that!:up:


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

murgatroyd said:


> The 'laser blaster' gag is really sort of generic Shatner. Anybody who has picked up on his odd speech pattern from the other Shatner-imitators would recognize it. It's immediately obvious because it's over-performed.


The conventional wisdom is that Kevin Pollak knocked it so far out of the park for his Shatner, that nobody does Shatner anymore. They are all doing Pollak doing Shatner.

--Carlos V.


----------

